# VPN hilfe dringend benötigt.



## SomeTimes (18. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute 
Ich habe mit einem Bekannten eine VPn Verbindung erstellt.Ich sehe unter  Eingehen Verbindung das er mit mir Verbunden ist aber wie kann ich auf seine Ordner zugreifen?Er sieht meine Ordner auch nicht.Mein Rechner ist der Server.

Danke 

Mfg


----------



## Norbert Eder (18. Mai 2004)

Eventuell ein Rechteproblem? Darf denn der entsprechende User die Ordner überhaupt sehen?


----------



## Maximodo (19. Mai 2004)

Hi, es wäre ganz nett wenn du deine Konfig hier reinschreiben könntest ob ein Router dazwischen hängt OS usw.


----------



## SomeTimes (19. Mai 2004)

Also Router hab ich nicht .
Benutze WindowsXP (Home) habe DSL .Und sonst wollt Ihr noch was wissen?

Mfg


----------



## SomeTimes (19. Mai 2004)

Wie vergebe ich den Rechte an den User?

Mfg


----------



## Maximodo (24. Mai 2004)

Naja du gibst die Ordner ganz normal im Explorer frei weist die rechte am besten für den Remotenutzer zu. Danach suchst du nach der IP die du im VPN zugewiesen bekommst bzw. dein Bekannter. Wenn die VPn Verbindung aktiv ist rechts unten auf den Monitor von der VPN Verbindung ->Netzwerkunterstützung Ip merken. Danach auf suchen Computer IP eingeben oder in den Explorer und in der Adressleiste \\IP\ eingeben


----------

